# DH is injured :(



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So 2014 is off to an bummer of a start in our home. My DH plays on an inline adult hockey league (same as ice hockey just on roller blades and hard surface floor). About 20 minutes in to his game on Sunday I got a call from him (where he was trying not to panic me) but saying he'd broken his foot. That foot looked awful  . I took him to a Doctors office and they sent us on to the ER where they determined he had broken his foot (and then that bone had shattered) and also dislocated his foot. He had emergency surgery on Sunday and is now home. He had a plate and lots of screws placed in to his foot. He's likely not ever going to be able to play hockey again and we are hoping that in about a years time, he will at least be able to run again. It's heartbreaking to watch him start to realize the long term effects of the injury. It really makes you realize how much we take for granted and how quickly things can change  .


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry your DH hurt himself and praying that his foot recovers even better than they think.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry Bridget Yes life throws us unexpected things! My son had an injury that sounds a lot your husband. He also has a steel rod in his leg. He runs several miles a day now. Hopefully your DH will recover and be as good as new


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

I am so sorry Bridget! Sending positive thoughts your way.

As someone who has broken a leg from an accident, I know how he feels. I hope he's not in too much discomfort


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, I'm keeping Ted in my prayers. If there is anything I can do for you, please let me know. I'm sure Bella is taking good care of her daddy.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Ouch! Ouch! Ouch! I hope he heals soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Bridget, sorry to hear of his injury. Hopefully he will heal well.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Bridget, your poor husband. Will be praying for him.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear Bridgette. Praying for a good and fast recovery for your DH. Just curious, was he on a team for fun, or was that his job??

We had a worker play on a baseball team for fun about 3 years ago and tore his Achilles tendon, he was out from work for the 6 weeks, but the dr determined he couldn't come back to hauling beer all day, so he had to find other work.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Bridget, that stinks really bad! Especially doing something he loves to get hurt that badly. Hoping he heals quickly and with no long term issues.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying he has a speedy recovery. I myself have shattered my ankle and broke my foot twice...it's not fun and very painful.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that sounds nasty. I'm sorry he has such a rough start to the year, but hoping it heals quickly.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. His pain is managed right now (with lots of meds), but we are hoping to keep the meds to a "safe" level since they can be so addictive. Unfortunately it appears that something is wrong at the site and we are waiting to hear back from the surgeons office. He is having a lot of bleeding when he stands up (even though that foot doesn't touch the ground) so maybe a suture or something has come loose. 

Christy ~ Hockey is his favorite hobby and he's been playing for about 15 years. He was actually planning to take off next season since his body was starting to ache a bit more and he thought it needed a rest. There were only 2 games left of this season.  He is an environmental chemist by occupation. With any luck he will go back to work on his 42nd birthday - January 20th. He is the lab manager so thankfully he can do most of his job from his desk, but he will have to use a scooter to get around the labs (since it's a large building).


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So sorry, Bridget. That sounds very painful. 

Sending many healing thoughts your way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Bridget... I'm so sorry your hubby had such a serious injury! Will be praying he has a good healing and that it happens in record time!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks everyone. His pain is managed right now (with lots of meds), but we are hoping to keep the meds to a "safe" level since they can be so addictive. Unfortunately it appears that something is wrong at the site and we are waiting to hear back from the surgeons office. He is having a lot of bleeding when he stands up (even though that foot doesn't touch the ground) so maybe a suture or something has come loose.
> 
> Christy ~ Hockey is his favorite hobby and he's been playing for about 15 years. He was actually planning to take off next season since his body was starting to ache a bit more and he thought it needed a rest. There were only 2 games left of this season.  He is an environmental chemist by occupation. With any luck he will go back to work on his 42nd birthday - January 20th. He is the lab manager so thankfully he can do most of his job from his desk, but he will have to use a scooter to get around the labs (since it's a large building).


 
Oh that is so great, although it would be a dream to have a nice athletic husband who played sports for a living, LOL, I am glad he can resume his paying job.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Bridget, I am so sorry, I broke my ankle and had to have surgery with a plate and screws:blink: a year later I had surgery to have the plate and screws removed.
it did take me 6 weeks in a cast, and a week to walk like I use to, I have found my ankle swells if I walk a great deal and I can always tell when we are going to have a weather change:blush:
I was 40 when all that happened, I don't know how old your dh is, I will pray for both of you,hopefully he will heal fast


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry long road back, I know been there done that. Tell him to keep his chin up better times are ahead. Bella should help him feel better.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Bridget. Sending prayers and healing thoughts for your husband. It always amazes me how quickly your whole world can change in a matter of seconds. Hope he heals quickly and is back to normal in no time.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hears this. I have always viewed hockey...on ice or rollers...as a dangerous game. Perhaps it is best that he quits that. I hope he feels better and that you are not over-burdened with this sad event.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, that's too bad. I hope he heals quickly and doesn't drive you crazy in the process!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Bridget, I'm sorry!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I hope he recovers soon. I know someone who had pins put in her foot (idk if it's the same) after an injury and although it took a while, she's regained full function of her foot when she was told earlier that it wasn't looking very good. So I hope something like that happens for your DH too. 

I wish our work had scooters... That might be cool. I, too, work in a lab supervisory setting and it's hard to have to go everywhere in heels. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bridget, I am so sorry.

I have an idea what it's like. I was working for a university hospital in the days when I wore heels. I slipped and fell and broke a bone in my foot ... right in front of Admission's!

I was in a cast for what seemed like forever. I could have been out on compensation for weeks. However, I told my boss that if he paid cab fare for me, I would come into work instead. At first, he thought that might be too expensive ... but, then realized it was a lot cheaper than hiring a temp and training someone else! 

It was in the heat of summer when this happened to me. I was single and lived in an apartment that did not have air-conditioning. I was told that I couldn't take a shower because the cast couldn't get wet. I tried to wrap the cast in plastic wrap a few weeks later ... because I really wanted to cool off in the shower. Needless to say, I had to have a new cast put on.

I am guessing the casts today are much better. 

I will pray that your husband has a speedy recovery with no complications. Again, I am so sorry this happened to him. Hugs for you, Bridget.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bridget, I'm so sorry for your DH's accident! Sending love and light for full recovery!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yall really are so sweet. I will be sure to tell my DH about all of your healing wishes for him. Sounds like many of you have really been there, done that when it comes to bad injuries. I don't envy  . We went back to the surgeons office yesterday because the site was bleeding a lot. They weren't pleased with the amount of blood but for some reason decided not to add a stitch (where it seemed like there should have been one in the first place...duh). They did remove the cast like thing and determined that applying better bandages and tighter compression would likely stop the bleeding and allow for things to heal a little better. Paws crossed that it will work. 

Bella is taking full advantage of her Daddy being home and has started "resource guarding" him. Not gonna fly around here! I share DH with no one and I certainly have no intention of being growled at by a 6 lb. little white dog  . It really is starting to get on our nerves...she's getting way to bold for her own good. Our intention is to get a trainer in here to help us out, but we need things to calm down before we can do that. Oh and yall with love this. We have "the man cave" set up with lots of crackers, chips, drinks etc. so that I'm not going up and down the stairs getting food for DH as often. When we left for the surgeons office yesterday, I closed the door to the "man cave" but didn't realize that the door doesn't "click shut". When we got home I noticed peanut butter cracker wrappers on my white sofa downstairs. Upstairs there was a bag of chips and more cracker wrappers - clearly all raided by a little white dog. What a little skunk lol! Oh and I absolutely hate peanut butter (and the smell of it) so I now I get to wash the slipcovers on the white sofa to get rid of the smell and mess. First I need to order a new washing machine since ours has decided to no longer rinse clothes. Sighhhhh....2015 where are you?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh wow, Bridget, what an awful start to the year. And your poor hubby, that has to be incredibly painful! He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Jackie....at this point it is all almost comical. It's been one thing after another and since we aren't big on complaining all the time...you kinda just have to laugh! Seriously what good does a bad attitude and fussing do...ya know? The good news is that DH is now getting by without the "heavy" pain meds, the bleeding has stopped (at least we think it has) and he is dealing with it all for the most part. Now he is just processing the magnitude of all that has happened and that's been pretty hard on him. He's very uncomfortable so sleeping isn't really working out so well. I think once he can get a few good nights of rest, things will improve even more. 

Oh and we got a new washing machine so hopefully before summer I will be caught up on the laundry lol!  .


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Between my husband and myself we are just about the bionic couple. In the last five years we have had ACL, MCL, wrist, dislocated ankle, broken foot, shattered foot, herniated esophagus, both of us had gallbladder surgery and hysterectomy. I think that's all. I swear we are falling apart.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> Bella is taking full advantage of her Daddy being home and has started "resource guarding" him. Not gonna fly around here! I share DH with no one and I certainly have no intention of being growled at by a 6 lb. little white dog  . It really is starting to get on our nerves...she's getting way to bold for her own good. Our intention is to get a trainer in here to help us out, but we need things to calm down before we can do that. Oh and yall with love this. We have "the man cave" set up with lots of crackers, chips, drinks etc. so that I'm not going up and down the stairs getting food for DH as often. When we left for the surgeons office yesterday, I closed the door to the "man cave" but didn't realize that the door doesn't "click shut". When we got home I noticed peanut butter cracker wrappers on my white sofa downstairs. Upstairs there was a bag of chips and more cracker wrappers - clearly all raided by a little white dog. What a little skunk lol! Oh and I absolutely hate peanut butter (and the smell of it) so I now I get to wash the slipcovers on the white sofa to get rid of the smell and mess. First I need to order a new washing machine since ours has decided to no longer rinse clothes. Sighhhhh....2015 where are you?


Bridget, I'm sorry, but I just burst out laughing reading this! Yes, our "innocent" :blink: little bundles of fluff can certainly create chaos, can't they?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cyndilou said:


> Between my husband and myself we are just about the bionic couple. In the last five years we have had ACL, MCL, wrist, dislocated ankle, broken foot, shattered foot, herniated esophagus, both of us had gallbladder surgery and hysterectomy. I think that's all. I swear we are falling apart.


What? Both of you had a hysterectomy? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'm sorry for laughing, but since you have the gift of being able to laugh at yourself, I hope you won't mind.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanksgiving of 2012 my hubby slid down the ladder to the attic. He broke his heel. The swelling finally was fine by this past thanksgiving. It was a rough year but we got thru it. You and your DH will too. Just remember that they can be as bad as a baby when they are hurt, so try not to kill him when he starts getting on your nerves. just remember when it is all over with you will love him all the more, and he will realize what a wonderful person he is married to.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Once again, Bridget, you are so much nicer than I am. If my DH injured himself playing roller hockey, I would sit and eat chocolate ice cream and coconut cream pie in front of him. I would offer him a soggy rice cake, but only if he said "please." :HistericalSmiley:

I hope you like your new washing machine.:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow you guys have had some serious injuries to deal with too! Glad yall are all better and I know that my DH will be soon too. We are hoping that on Friday he will get discharged to go back to work and I think that will really help him. 

Bella is bored out of her mind and she is kind of tormenting him. She stands on his chest, the cast ... whatever and practically yells at him, "PLAY WITH ME" lol :w00t: . 

Sylvia you are too funny! I've had some serious health issues in the past couple of years and DH has been awesome through all of that. I owe him so I'm playing nice lol  .


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yeah you just gotta laugh somedays. I wish he could have had the hysterectomy. Like childbirth. 
Seriously though I know you guys are go


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Going through alot. I hope it all settles down soon. Tell him not to get worried about getting addicted to pain meds. If he's in pain he needs relief to heal. 
Just makes you stronger right.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How is your husband doing ????


----------

